# Air Power Systems TT?



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone use one of there Twin Turbo kits? Just curious if anyone has any info bad or good. http://www.airpowersystems.com.au/ls1/us_gto.htm


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

wow


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

I had the first US kit, and it worked fantastic. Instant boost, no lag. Super clean install and less underhood temp than a stock GTO.

Jody


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i i win the lotto, this is under my tree. damm a zo6


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't they have a special right now - 5600 to your door???


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Who sells them? Any links with prices or contact #'s?


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Click the link, there are contact numbers. They are in Australia.


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i i win the lotto, this is under my tree. damm a zo6


Think about a Z06 with one of those on it though.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

they just got done putting one of those systems on a c6 and the shop my goat is going to in the spring. I think they got like 600hp out of it


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

On the website they have a video of a C6 on the Dyno, nice flame shot when it hits the rev limiter. Kit looks great on the C6 when u pop the hood.


----------



## VooDoo (Oct 9, 2006)

Thats a 17K kit (AU$) that can only be installed by APS or an agent of them. You can just order the kit.

For a far better kit thats a proven 10sec bolt on solution visit www.ls1turbo.com.au or search for the GenTT. 350-400rwkw with ease and you can bolt it on yourself.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

VooDoo said:


> Thats a 17K kit (AU$) that can only be installed by APS or an agent of them. You can just order the kit.
> 
> For a far better kit thats a proven 10sec bolt on solution visit www.ls1turbo.com.au or search for the GenTT. 350-400rwkw with ease and you can bolt it on yourself.



Sorry, he's in the US as well as most the members of this board. Actually it's a $5695. US kit (at the moment) that can be installed by anyone competent. It's a fairly simple install, just time consuming. Why give up power and add underhood heat and chinese made turbos with the GenTT kit?

Jody


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

My friend called and they told him the kit isnt sold in the us and would be about $9k. JUst called a few days ago


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

PEKO said:


> My friend called and they told him the kit isnt sold in the us and would be about $9k. JUst called a few days ago



They've sold the kit for a year in the US. The first kit with ball-bearing turbos like I had was $8995. There are still some of those in dealers here in the US. 

They have a new kit with standard turbos that is $5695 delivered, shipping in February.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120099

Jody


----------

